# The worst client?



## TaskBoy (Jan 15, 2009)

It's gotta be my wife. She insists that the work be finished ASAP but balks every time I want to work when she is off for the day. Also, I can't paint or make too much noise if she is telecommuting that day. I get no appreciation for a job completed but am the first to hear if something looks "off" or is done in a way counter to her vision. She wonders why things take the time they do. Look, I'm not in the trades but I do many things as fast and better than a lot of the pros. I guess it's her lousy perception of what goes into a project whether it's time or materials. I love her very much but this bums me out. I'm only working for room and board, maybe I should send her some mock bills for my labor. I can't be the only one with a lousy client--you have my permission to vent here.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 15, 2009)

Remodeling is like the #1 cause of divorce. My opinion is, let her say what she wants, say yes dear and keep going. If she says something about the color of something, hand her the brush...she will decline and you can hand her the brush if she does it again. I even painted my wife, but that's another story.
Don't vent here, communicate with the wife.

I have all kinds of t-shirts with this kind of thing, usually when your done with the project she will be proud of you. If not, show her the NEW front door.


----------



## TaskBoy (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, she actually apologized for the recent dissing of me. That was very cool. I took the opportunity to cash in some fishing points, lol!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 15, 2009)

inspectorD said:


> Remodeling is like the #1 cause of divorce. My opinion is, let her say what she wants, say yes dear and keep going. If she says something about the color of something, hand her the brush...she will decline and you can hand her the brush if she does it again.* I even painted my wife, but that's another story.
> I]*_
> I have all kinds of t-shirts with this kind of thing, usually when your done with the project she will be proud of you. If not, show her the NEW front door._


_
Okay Inspectord I have highlited in bold your quote above
YOU WOULDN'T DARE LEAVE US HANGIN ON THAT ONE WOULD YOU :_


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 15, 2009)

TaskBoy said:


> Hi, she actually apologized for the recent dissing of me. That was very cool. I took the opportunity to cash in some fishing points, lol!



Nice to here it worked out. We all have out times like this but funny they almost always work themselves out.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 16, 2009)

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> Okay Inspectord I have highlited in bold your quote above
> YOU WOULDN'T DARE LEAVE US HANGIN ON THAT ONE WOULD YOU :



Well does dropping a plastic bucket full of her "chosen color" on her count? I wonder if it was on purpose, ...I just cannot remember?

That's my story and I'm stickin to it.


----------

